# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Survey: Finasteride Users on this forum (one big Finasteride Thread)

## Phatalis

I figured maybe it'd be a cool thing for everyone on here using Finasteride (Propecia/Proscar) to give their experiences in one thread so anyone considering doing it can check it out.

It'd be easier to write a small quick summary good or bad instead of going into depth... but it's your call if you have more time to put something more detailed in. Even if you already posted in here about it. Having all the stories based in one area for reference would be nice. Also it's a nice thing in that this forum is one of (to me, the only) real honest place when it comes to information of Hair Treatment/Balding.

I just recently started taking it and I see threads on it all over that are all mixed results. One thread will have 5 people with bad results. Another with 2 people with amazing results... it'd be nice to get it all together and sort of tally it up.

 I plan on continuing it (though like every guy I'm a little paranoid) but I intend on putting my results in here as well.

Anyhow, have at you!

----------


## Turkman

I am a 23 Year old who has been taking finasteride 1mg since I was 18. Little to no regrowth, and hairline has receded further during this time, but the rate of loss seems to be significantly slower. I have experienced no side effects as a result of the medication.

----------


## Zao

Im 30 years old and  I've been taking Propecia for 12 years with very good results. Ive had no side effects and have slowed my hair loss down considerably. I have only recently been considering a hair transplant but I still have an acceptable amount of hair.

Here's my  long story :Smile: 
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...=1392#post1392

----------


## bighosedragger

this is a post i had posted on another thread...--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i would absolutely get on propecia now! i wish i would have started as soon as i started showing signs on frontal hairloss! at 28 i started noticing loss in the temples and started rogaine. i asked my primary care doctor about propecia and she said to wait that there is to many side effects. i finally went to a ht doctor around 32 and he gave me propecia....and i have slowed most loss and have kept all of my crown just as thick as ever. even though my temples still are slowly receeding i wished i had started at 28. by the way i have no side effects at all! propecia definitely help will help slow and maybe keep what you have!

----------


## mattj

I got on proscar several months after I realised I was losing hair, which was actually further into the balding process than most guys probably are when they notice. I'll never understand how I missed it for so long. I'd say I was a NW2. Just recession at the front.

Anyway, I think my hairloss accelerated a bit after I started taking it. Up until then it had been very gradual and then I noticed some fairly rapid thinning (still only at the front) over the following months. That stopped, however, and I'd say that things have remained unchanged ever since. I would conservatively designate myself a NW2A. The younger guys in the other forums might call me a NW3.

Started December 2005, proscar 1.25 mg (roughly) per day. No other medications or products at all.

No side effects to speak of.  I do notice itching and can feel small, zit-like things in my hairline if a skip a few days.

Personally I think that the anti-finasteride hysteria which lurks around some areas of the internet must be responsible for a lot of unnecessary balding in the guys who choose to listen to the loud minority over the mostly silent majority.

----------


## bighosedragger

Mattj......i couldnt agree more with your last comment about propecia!

----------


## rotsen182

been on finas 1mg for 60 days , mayor sides , libido, fever , brain fog  ...  they lasted 2 weeks  still have watery semen   after 60 days started with finas 1.25  finas 5mg cut in 4.  again  sides  brain fog only .  cut the dose to 1/6 of pill , everything went back to normal .  i´m seeing results , hair darker and healtier , ( on minox and keto also)

----------


## speedman

30 and just noticed thining on the top of my the last 4 months.  i have been on propecia for 2 months and for the first week i had testicular pain.  it went away after that.  however, i have had watery semen every since i started.  one somewhat plus side is that my thining doesn't seem to have gotten any worse, but then again it may be too early to tell.  oh also, sex drive is actually a little bit higher.

----------


## robberob

Im 23 and have been on propecia for 2 years now and i am ditching the stuff soon after im done with this last months proscription.

----------


## rotsen182

> Im 23 and have been on propecia for 2 years now and i am ditching the stuff soon after im done with this last months proscription.


 reasons?
 explain please

----------


## River

I'm 28, and I have been taking finasteride for about 10 months. My response has been fantastic, to the extent that it is possibly atypical. Before I started taking propecia I had the beginnings of a NW3 situation. Everyone I knew commented on the developing bald spot. Thankfully, my barber was willing to help hide it, and with his clever cutting, and black hair dye, my hair appeared ok.

However, I knew that it was going to get worse, so I started on finasteride. Within 4 months I could see shitloads of new white hairs on both my hairline and crown. at about 6 months it was visualy obvious that my hair was a lot thicker. And at ten months, where I am at right now, I do not have any obvious signs of baldness. MY bald spot has completely filled in. It's perhaps a little less dense than the rest of my hair, but it is absolutely amazing.

One year ago, I was at a party where I asked a girl to guess my age. She said 28. Two weeks ago, a different girl thought I was 22. That demonstrates how much my hair had improved thanks to propecia. I have had no sides. It is just an awesome and safe drug.

----------


## Spex

Been on Proscar (1mg) for over 10 years  - haulted further loss entirely! :Cool: 

Best thing i ever did in terms of preventing further loss. :Smile: 

Mattj makes a good point.

----------


## robberob

> reasons?
>  explain please


 balding at a faster rate than when i was not on the prescription. Personally though, I would recommend anyone the product due to the fact that the individual does have a chance of hair re-growth. But what i have seen from my own personal results (and from others i know personally) i will definitely warn them of the possible outcomes. Happy to see some of yall with great results though.  :Smile:

----------


## PayDay

Ive been taking Propecia for 6 years with decent results and zero side effects. Ive kept most of the hair I had when I started but the texture is not quite as good as it was the first year on Propecia. All in all I would recommend that people give it a try.

----------


## MoreCoffee

C'mon Rotsen, could you please answer us?

So please tell me what you believe caused your Propecia sides to dissapear?  What advice can you give?  I tried iit at differing doses but no relief!  Thank you!

----------


## rotsen182

> C'mon Rotsen, could you please answer us?
> 
> So please tell me what you believe caused your Propecia sides to dissapear?  What advice can you give?  I tried iit at differing doses but no relief!  Thank you!


 
i think i just got used to the drug, but after 6 months of using finas, i had a mayor shed...  went back to almost 5 months ago,  what i noticed now i that my libido went up.. right now im taking 1/4 of pill  keto shampoo EOD  and minox 1ml twice a day

----------


## KeepTheHair

I have been on finasteride for over 2 months now. I am into my third month. No side effects. I am getting regrowth, though mostly due to minoxidil I think.


I DO think finasteride made me shed though since I shed all over my scalp even at the BACk when I started using it.

Any others experience that?

----------


## barry77

Been on it for about 10 months or so. Didn't notice any increased shedding. No side effects at all. Or any results. In fact it's as though I've been eating expensive tic tacs.

----------


## KeepTheHair

No results? Did you lose hair?

----------


## morelocks

Iv been on prop for around 13 months now. It has definitely helped me in keeping what is left and I eventually went on it after 3 small fue s. Hated the idea of going on it but I kept going back for a top up ht every year so in the head I had no choice unless I wanted to look like a freak as none of have the doner to cover our full head. Also at the time I was starting to thin on my Crown and very much to my surprise it filled in my Crown in around 2-3 weeks. Also I dnt think iv had any serious side effects

But but but,

What  the hell am I going to do when My future mrs and I want to plan for a family. From what I know it's very very risky for the women if I'm on it when trying for a child. So this plays on my mind daily because I know if I was off it I'd go to a Norwood 4-6 in just a couple of months. Iv been told to go on minoxidal when coming of propecia but this causes a massive shed when u start and when u come of it

So this is something I worry about every few hours of every day I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that something else will become available. Either way propecia has brought me some time and for now and I have a very good head of hair

----------


## Jeffrey Epstein, MD

If you choose to go off finasteride when trying to conceive a baby, although there is no scientific evidence that this is necessary, you may want to try laser light therapy in addition to continuing to take minoxidil to help slow down any shedding caused from going off the finasteride.

Jeffrey Epstein, MD, FACS
Miami and NYC

----------


## MoreCoffee

I hear you brother, I have the same exact concerns.  It's like your damned if you do, damned if you don't!  Have a good one!

----------


## rohith

22 year old male suffering from hair loss from 4 years on my both temples planning to use finasteride but very much afraid of side effects so please any suggest me about this plz give reply

----------


## Mr. 4000

> 22 year old male suffering from hair loss from 4 years on my both temples planning to use finasteride but very much afraid of side effects so please any suggest me about this plz give reply


 are you really going to take a pill for 65 years?

I had to get surgery on my left breast from Propecia. Not a big deal but I developed gyno, and a small tumor started to grow, Thanks Merck, lol

I had a major shed as well that scared the hell out me. 

Oh well I gave it a try

----------


## Winston

Youve really had some bad luck in your hair loss battle Mr. 4000. Im sorry hear about all of this.

----------


## Mr. 4000

> Youve really had some bad luck in your hair loss battle Mr. 4000. Im sorry hear about all of this.


 yes, it has not been easy, but it is what it is........

----------


## Manic

Just want to show my thanks for this post (I joined to do so). I have had bad frontal hair loss for years now and have put off finasteride for years due to "sides". There are so many posts online about how horrible it can be which basically say "Take finasteride, you're castrated forever" (who would take it after that!).

I started getting a little depressed due to my balding so I finally invested in Finpecia. Have been on it for a week. I take only 0.5 mgs as well as having chucked 2 mgs into my minoxidil bottle. I feel better already for having started taking it. Not so helpless.

Only thing I have noticed so far is that I sometimes have a bit of heart palpitations. Anyone else have that? I'm gonna stick with my 0.5 for a while and see how I go. 

Thanks again for the reassurance. It seems that only the very loud and angrily (perhaps justifiably) minority are the ones posting about this drug on the net.

----------


## crummygenetics

Finasteride works.  I've noticed new growth in the temple area, although the hairs are very thin.  I have noticed some side effects such as slight drop in libido, and brain fog.   These sides aren't devastating, but I wish I could quit using finasteride because I believe DHT is an important male hormone.

----------


## Ćelo

I've been on Propecia for one week now, taking one pill before bed. I have also been using Nizoral (Mon-Wed-Fri) for the past week.

No sides yet. No shed yet.

----------


## chasguy

Been on finasteride 1.25mg for about a month and a half, as well as regenapure shampoo..  minor shed early on, shed now gone.  Only a few hairs fall out in the shower right now.  Used to be 20 or so

----------


## Locke

I went on Proscar (5mg cut into 4 pieces) 2 years ago for about 6 months and stopped. I think at that point my expectation for the drug was too high. I thought I'd see regrowth or something.

I started taking Propecia 4 months ago and I'm really seeing good results. The hairs on the front of my head were miniaturized 4 months ago but now they're continuing to grow. Overall, my hair looks much thicker. 

Initially I didn't feel like myself. I felt like my libido was reduced and my ejaculate volume/consistency was not normal. This was within the first month of use. I'm not sure if it was due to the drug or if it was all just in my head. I also read about the devastating side effects of finasteride online but I've also heard that after 3 months most of the side effects have passed, which was true in my case.

I've also been using Nizoral shampoo and Rogaine foam every once in a while, once per day.

I will post pictures on another thread.

----------


## 67mph

good posting guys, 
been on propecia for over 6 months now, and i think, (yes only think) that it's doing me ok, i've stopped sheddin ie. if i drag my fingers through my hair i don't have to sit there counting what's come out, the ones that do i consider to be all very natural happenings.

I'm not sure how many of you can tell if it's doing ok after such a short amount of time on it, this is why i'm giving myself 12months before i conclude some results...but of course carry on taking after the 12 months.

if anything, taking the pill each morning gives me the impression i'm doing something towards hairloss and that alone gives me confidence!

like b77 says, expensive tic tacs, haa.

...there, that was short right?

57mph

----------


## kal-el1975

Short story on me.  Started thinning at 24.  Got on Propecia 1mg daily and been on it for 11 yrs.  Had great results at around the 1 1/2 year mark as all thinning went away. Stayed pretty much about the same until about year ago when thinning started back up slowly.  

Sides included definite decrease in libido which eventually went away after a few months of starting.  Also  less firm erections in my opinion. Even as recently as a few months ago when I stopped taking it for a month they got better it seemed. So gives  me hope that if I do stop taking it any potential effects should go.

Tried adding Rogaine foam for a few months once daily (I refuse to put that stuff on and go out in the morning) with little results.

Now at 35 have noticeable thinning on the top of my head and am trying to supplement with new things.  Been taking Biotin and Vitamin B complex with all the suggested extra stuff (insitosol, PABA, etc.)

Thinking of stating on Maxahair supplement to help boost Propecia and also adding Revivogen for natural topical growth stimulant.

Eventually will need to decide on pulling the trigger on shave head or HT.

HT is scary though since if it doesn't go well we all know you cant go back.

----------


## Mr. 4000

> Short story on me.  Started thinning at 24.  Got on Propecia 1mg daily and been on it for 11 yrs.  Had great results at around the 1 1/2 year mark as all thinning went away. Stayed pretty much about the same until about year ago when thinning started back up slowly.  
> 
> Sides included definite decrease in libido which eventually went away after a few months of starting.  Also  less firm erections in my opinion. Even as recently as a few months ago when I stopped taking it for a month they got better it seemed. So gives  me hope that if I do stop taking it any potential effects should go.
> 
> Tried adding Rogaine foam for a few months once daily (I refuse to put that stuff on and go out in the morning) with little results.
> 
> Now at 35 have noticeable thinning on the top of my head and am trying to supplement with new things.  Been taking Biotin and Vitamin B complex with all the suggested extra stuff (insitosol, PABA, etc.)
> 
> Thinking of stating on Maxahair supplement to help boost Propecia and also adding Revivogen for natural topical growth stimulant.
> ...


 If I could have a do over, I would never spend that type of money on a coin flip, only to have to reschedule a year later to fix or 5 years to maintain. I had a bad result and blame my doctor 100&#37;. He had a horrible day and didn't pay attention to details. He wasn't even clear on my expectation which I was very clear. 

Save your money, don't risk surgery when things can go wrong, I am almost a year and a half out and still have major problems

Drugs are never a solution, its all unnatural bullchit that you pollute your body with

----------


## ultraman

Started Propecia for almost 10 years.  It worked very well for me, of course there is no way to compare with the "original looking" before hair loss......Side effects only appeared at the first few months and then disappeared...But last 6 months my hair is getting less and less and shedding is more serious.  I started to take SP for a month.  Result is yet to see.  Of course, 1 thing is that you have to counte the factor also your age.  Perhaps you are in the age group of 20-30, Propecia will more much better for you...and when you get older (I am 42 now; and I started hair loss since 20) you will naturally get less hair and sure Propecia wll work much less than before. 

Compared with the side effects, I would reallt recommend to take Propecia....I cannot accept myself without hair when I was only 20...

----------


## maripgonzles

> Started Propecia for almost 10 years.  It worked very well for me, of course there is no way to compare with the "original looking" before hair loss......Side effects only appeared at the first few months and then disappeared...But last 6 months my hair is getting less and less and shedding is more serious.  I started to take SP for a month.  Result is yet to see.  Of course, 1 thing is that you have to counte the factor also your age.  Perhaps you are in the age group of 20-30, Propecia will more much better for you...and when you get older (I am 42 now; and I started hair loss since 20) you will naturally get less hair and sure Propecia wll work much less than before. 
> 
> Compared with the side effects, I would reallt recommend to take Propecia....I cannot accept myself without hair when I was only 20...


 I just started on propecia for two months because I don't want to lose my hair either. Hasn't had any effect thus far. I am 30 now wish I had started sooner.

----------


## PropeciaVictim

I took finasteride for hairloss for approximately six months upon which I developed complete impotence instantly one night.  I stopped taking the drug and within about a month I began to have wild mood swings and the sensation of anxiety and confusion that lasted about four or five months.  The impotence improved slightly in that my penis is able to slightly inflate where as it was completely flacid while on propecia, but I still have ED over one year after stopping.

I have seen several doctors and they cannot determine a proper treatment.  It was found that my DHT were at the very bottom of the normal range for a normal male.  Despite having stopped the drug for one year, my levels are equivalent to the average male who has been on the drug for a full twelve months.  Hormone therapy did not improve the situation and Viagra only partially works as it can restore rigidity but does not help with the loss of sensitivity.

I'm putting this out there so potential Propecia customers can have an idea of what a worst-case-scenario can look like.  In fact, things can be worse as many men have anxiety and confusion that lasts indefinitely, so I am fortunate in this regard.  It is not a common occurrence, of course, but it is becomingly increasingly more apparent that a very small group of men have this adverse reaction to the drug that appears to be permanent.

----------


## mattj

Hi PropeciaVictim,
I'm sorry to hear about the negative effects you had with Propecia. I'm glad that you're more moderate than some others who had a bad experience with the drug, and acknowledge that your persisting problems are not the normal response. I think it's important to educate potential users but not scare them, as so many guys benefit from taking it.

My main reason for replying is to ask whether your hairloss has continued after stopping the drug. (It would be helpful to know whether it was aggressive hairloss to begin with.)

----------


## PropeciaVictim

Hi Matt,

Since I have quit the drug, over one year ago, my hair loss has not resumed.  It briefly returned when I was on testosterone replacement therapy because my DHT levels shot through the roof but after quitting hormones the hairloss stopped or at least drastically slowed.  I think this is a very strong indication that the problems were drug-related and not psychosomatic as many skeptics like to claim. My initial hairloss was not very aggressive, but was definitely noticeable to other people.

I am personally very much anti-Propecia but some people would be willing to take the risk of permanent sexual failure for the prospects of maintaining hair.  As long as they are aware of the possibility consequences, it is their prerogative to do what they want.  Had I been informed of the full risks, there is absolutely no chance I would have taken Propecia.




> Hi PropeciaVictim,
> I'm sorry to hear about the negative effects you had with Propecia. I'm glad that you're more moderate than some others who had a bad experience with the drug, and acknowledge that your persisting problems are not the normal response. I think it's important to educate potential users but not scare them, as so many guys benefit from taking it.
> 
> My main reason for replying is to ask whether your hairloss has continued after stopping the drug. (It would be helpful to know whether it was aggressive hairloss to begin with.)

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> I'm 28, and I have been taking finasteride for about 10 months. My response has been fantastic, to the extent that it is possibly atypical. Before I started taking propecia I had the beginnings of a NW3 situation. Everyone I knew commented on the developing bald spot. Thankfully, my barber was willing to help hide it, and with his clever cutting, and black hair dye, my hair appeared ok.
> 
> However, I knew that it was going to get worse, so I started on finasteride. Within 4 months I could see shitloads of new white hairs on both my hairline and crown. at about 6 months it was visualy obvious that my hair was a lot thicker. And at ten months, where I am at right now, I do not have any obvious signs of baldness. MY bald spot has completely filled in. It's perhaps a little less dense than the rest of my hair, but it is absolutely amazing.
> 
> One year ago, I was at a party where I asked a girl to guess my age. She said 28. Two weeks ago, a different girl thought I was 22. That demonstrates how much my hair had improved thanks to propecia. I have had no sides. It is just an awesome and safe drug.


 Great story.

Wow a girl thought you were my age, 22, lol. Some people who first meet me think i'm 18 even with my receding temples/hairline, I can only imagine how old I would look with a better hairline. That is why I don't give up.

BTW, for the thread: I've been on generic 5MG finasteride for roughly 7 months, 1.25MG a day. What I initially thought that I just maintained with just a little bit thickness in the back and just a bit of baby hairs in the temples, I was wrong..last night I stumbled in to some pictures I took with a 1 haircut, in 2009 September 21. My hair looks better now than it did in 2009! I was like wow, it really impressed me and now i'm even more determined to stay on finasteride. I've also been using Kirkland's minoxidl for 6 months so that has helped.

Forgot to add: I got a hair with a 1, two days ago.

In 2010 I was on and off fin/min. This is the first time since I started losing hair[16] that I have been on fin/minoxidil for this long and this consistent. I couldn't stay this consistent before because of financial reasons.

----------


## baldesswonder

I found propecia 1mg was all I needed to stop all hair loss wish I had taken pictures cause i feel i might have gotten some hair regrowth.   This is where I buy the generic without a prescription http://easy-to-use-pharmacy.com/ and had no problems.

----------


## 3rd time

Started finasteride a few months before my first HT. The product itself worked very well for me. I noticed my hair was thicker, looked better and halted any further hair loss.
I noticed side effects from the third week but at the time continued to use it and give it a chance. I had read that side effects can subside as you continue with it.
At about the 6 month mark I could not maintain an erection, had no interest in sex and was suffering from anxiety. I was very upset that I had to stop taking it. Even though I was close to an NW6 I still noticed that within a year of stopping my native hair on the sides continued to recede lower. Making my first hair transplant look like an island of hair which needed to reconnect with the sides.
It took well over a month for the sexual sides to completely subside. My sperm was a lot healthier and got my libido back. 
6 years have passed and recently had my third Ht. My doc suggested I give fin another try at  a much lower dosage for me twice a week. Again 2 weeks into it I noticed the same side effects. Tried an even lower dosage after that and still no luck.
Im so upset that my body cannot tolerate even a small dosage. I really believe that even 1/4 twice a week can do wonders for a lot of people as it stays in your system for a long time. This was confirmed by my doc.
I do believe the product works well but for me it's not worth the the sides. I can only hope something better comes along in the future that will help those people who cannot tolerate even a small dosage.

----------


## baldozer

> I got on proscar several months after I realised I was losing hair, which was actually further into the balding process than most guys probably are when they notice. I'll never understand how I missed it for so long. I'd say I was a NW2. Just recession at the front.
> 
> Anyway, I think my hairloss accelerated a bit after I started taking it. Up until then it had been very gradual and then I noticed some fairly rapid thinning (still only at the front) over the following months. That stopped, however, and I'd say that things have remained unchanged ever since. I would conservatively designate myself a NW2A. The younger guys in the other forums might call me a NW3.
> 
> Started December 2005, proscar 1.25 mg (roughly) per day. No other medications or products at all.
> 
> No side effects to speak of.  I do notice itching and can feel small, zit-like things in my hairline if a skip a few days.
> 
> Personally I think that the anti-finasteride hysteria which lurks around some areas of the internet must be responsible for a lot of unnecessary balding in the guys who choose to listen to the loud minority over the mostly silent majority.


 The thing is that hair doesn't serve any useful purpose other than cosmetics, so for some people keeping your hair while potentially destroying your hormonal balance isn't worth it.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> The thing is that hair doesn't serve any useful purpose other than cosmetics, so for some people keeping your hair while potentially destroying your hormonal balance isn't worth it.


 Here is a quote from an LA Times article:

"Skin cancer of the scalp is not as common as on other areas of the body. But it poses its own set of challenges. "The problem is that the hair can obscure a skin cancer so that the diagnosis is delayed," says Dr. Ronald Moy, president of the American Academy of Dermatology.

Although those with thick hair have less to worry about  the hair acts as a barrier to the sun and protects the scalp  those with balding or thinning hair are more susceptible to developing skin cancer. "Skin cancer is very common on the scalp in thinning individuals  males and females  since it usually stands out to get direct sun exposure," says Dr. Paul McAndrews, clinical professor at the USC School of Medicine."

I personally believe that a full head of hair can offer some protection from sunburn that can lead to Actinic Keratosis which can later become skin cancer.  On the other hand, doctors who once thought Melanoma was related to sun exposure are seeing it on patients in areas that were not exposed to the sun.  Doctors are divided on the issue of sun exposure.  Some will tell you to avoid all sun exposure while others say limited exposure is healthy.  I personally believe that limited sun exposure is healthy.  Some doctors believe that ingredients in some sunscreen products cause cancer.  Studies prove that a low fat diet will improve Actinic Keratosis and in some cases eliminate the red scaly patches.


35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
www.forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1045 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions.  Ask for Chuck

----------


## gillenator

Glad to see many of you having effective results with low dose finasteride.  Although it will never completely stop hair loss, it can however slow down the progression of MPB in many men including myself.  I started it in 1996 before Propecia was approved by the FDA.  So low dose finasteride can buy us time and it really is a matter of personal choice.

I do want to caution many of the men who are losing their hair to first get examined and properly diagnosed for MPB by a licensed physician experienced in treating genetic hairloss.  There are qualified derms who treat MPB, medicinally speaking.

There are many internet sites where you can just go online and buy finasteride but you owe it to yourselves to first be properly diagnosed.

----------


## Keyu33

Who here has used finasteride vs natural?   This ebook looks interesting http://www.hairgrowthcure.com ?

----------


## sleepybp

Hey Guys !
I am 32 years old and have been on propecia 1mg daily for 3 months now.
In the beginning, between weeks three and week 8 of taking the pill I noticed some increased shedding (I currently only am thin in the front and front corners of my head).
But after getting into the second month and third month I can see that my hair is growing in thicker now than before I ever started propecia. My hair density is improving slowly and covers my scalp better in the front.

I have had a noticeable decrease in sexual drive that started around week 3 on the drug. I am still able to perform and have fun with the girlfriend but I do not get random erections in shower or in bed as I did before. I also feel like my erection is not as firm as it was before the drug.

Despite these side effects, I believe that they would subside if I had to stop taking the pill eventually. So I will continue to use, because what is the point of having a stronger sexual drive if I scare all the chicks away with my hairless head? LOL    Come on guys you got to appreciate some humor on this forum  :Wink: 

Also some notes to some angry posters out there:
1. To the man who got breast cancer and blames it on propecia, I wish you a healthy cancer free life. But you must be aware that in life, there are some men who will get breast cancer. Just as there are men who will get testicular cancer or have a heart attack. You cannot blame a drug for something occurring because you do not know if your genetic condition would have caused you to get cancer whether you were on finasteride or on tylenol pills. People get cancer every day...

2. This same logic applies to the poor man who experienced permanent erectile dystfunction while on propecia, and it remained after stopping the meds as well. Honestly, my heart goes out to you man, that is something no man deserves.... but there are also many men who suffer from ED naturally. They suffer from ED without having ever taking ANY hormone influencing drugs such as propecia. My point is, you could have been one of the unlucky ones that would have gotten ED regardless of whether you took propecia or not. Only long term statistical data can prove if there is a connection between propecia and permanent ED.

3. I saw a post about a guy who quit taking finasteride after month two because he said his hair looked worse than before he started it. As I have posted above, my hair looked worse in weeks 3 through 7 also. I have read that there can be an initial shedding stage and am thankful that I decided to go into month 3 to see very positive results that are better than before I ever started the pill.


In closing: Us fellow hair follicle challenged males should always make posts in the best interest of all men out there. Keep your information factual in stating your results and side effects while taking the drug. Do not prevent others from the potential benefit of 10 more years of hair that propecia might be able to give them by making wild accusations that cannot be proven.

----------


## sleepybp

Hey Guys !
I am 32 years old and have been on propecia 1mg daily for 3 months now.
In the beginning, between weeks three and week 8 of taking the pill I noticed some increased shedding (I currently only am thin in the front and front corners of my head).
But after getting into the second month and third month I can see that my hair is growing in thicker now than before I ever started propecia. My hair density is improving slowly and covers my scalp better in the front.

I have had a noticeable decrease in sexual drive that started around week 3 on the drug. I am still able to perform and have fun with the girlfriend but I do not get random erections in shower or in bed as I did before. I also feel like my erection is not as firm as it was before the drug.

Despite these side effects, I believe that they would subside if I had to stop taking the pill eventually. So I will continue to use, because what is the point of having a stronger sexual drive if I scare all the chicks away with my hairless head? LOL    Come on guys you got to appreciate some humor on this forum  :Wink: 

Also some notes to some angry posters out there:
1. To the man who got breast cancer and blames it on propecia, I wish you a healthy cancer free life. But you must be aware that in life, there are some men who will get breast cancer. Just as there are men who will get testicular cancer or have a heart attack. You cannot blame a drug for something occurring because you do not know if your genetic condition would have caused you to get cancer whether you were on finasteride or on tylenol pills. People get cancer every day...

2. This same logic applies to the poor man who experienced permanent erectile dystfunction while on propecia, and it remained after stopping the meds as well. Honestly, my heart goes out to you man, that is something no man deserves.... but there are also many men who suffer from ED naturally. They suffer from ED without having ever taking ANY hormone influencing drugs such as propecia. My point is, you could have been one of the unlucky ones that would have gotten ED regardless of whether you took propecia or not. Only long term statistical data can prove if there is a connection between propecia and permanent ED.

3. I saw a post about a guy who quit taking finasteride after month two because he said his hair looked worse than before he started it. As I have posted above, my hair looked worse in weeks 3 through 7 also. I have read that there can be an initial shedding stage and am thankful that I decided to go into month 3 to see very positive results that are better than before I ever started the pill.


In closing: Us fellow hair follicle challenged males should always make posts in the best interest of all men out there. Keep your information factual in stating your results and side effects while taking the drug. Do not prevent others from the potential benefit of 10 more years of hair that propecia might be able to give them by making wild accusations that cannot be proven.

----------


## buford

I started taking fin about 5 months ago after hair transplant surgery.  Started noticing side effects maybe a few weeks to month in.  3 months in, I reduced dosage from 1.25mg to half that (.625mg). It did not help.  Now I am taking .625mg every other day for the last two weeks hoping the side effects will decrease, but they have gotten worse. I now can almost have no climax or ejaculation.  The other problems are low sex drive, lower volume, less number of contractions, less distance shooting, more watery, a little ED as well.  My question is: should I completely stop taking this now or give the .625mg every other day more time or come off by weening off?  I read a lot of conflicting info on cold turkey vs weening.  Thanks

----------


## rudda

Hi there. I'm just about to start taking 5mg finasteride. Pill cut in half and taken every other day as a lower dosage as advised by the surgeon who carried out my hair transplant. I'm 23 years old and my personality is very outgoing, confident and not too much does get me down. I have suffered quite a bit of hairless and seen the positives and negatives from taking this drug. I'm going to take this with a positive outlook as my surgeon believes that a lot of these side effects can be psychological. My sex drive is very high I must admit, almost always turned on so to speak. Any feedback from you guys would be amazing. Cheers.

----------


## buford

I noticed the side effects before I even read about the details.  I had heard there could be some, but did not know about lower volume, watery semen, less pleasure in climax, so the side effects are definitely real with me.  I understand that some have no side effects, but I wonder if that is with people that only have small volume of semen and lower sex drive to start with. If you have a strong sex drive and enjoy contracting 10-15 times with huge volume during ejaculation then I suspect you will experience these side effects. I hope all goes well for you.

----------


## rudda

> I noticed the side effects before I even read about the details.  I had heard there could be some, but did not know about lower volume, watery semen, less pleasure in climax, so the side effects are definitely real with me.  I understand that some have no side effects, but I wonder if that is with people that only have small volume of semen and lower sex drive to start with. If you have a strong sex drive and enjoy contracting 10-15 times with huge volume during ejaculation then I suspect you will experience these side effects. I hope all goes well for you.


 
Cheers for your reply. I'm just going to have to try and see what happens. Me and my girlfriend both have a high sex drive so I hope it doesn't have a negative effect.

----------


## buford

bTW I quit taking it altogether. The side effects are starting to go away. Im still not a 100% back to normal though

----------


## starsalign

Hi guys,

I've just finished my 1st month supply of propecia. Does anyone have any before and after pics which shows improvements?

----------


## buford

Side effects seem to be gone now!

----------


## medreduce

Only down side is that this drug is so expensive. In my experience Finasteride isn't covered by any insurance plans, so what I had to do was to use a discount code to get 73% off. Give the following to your pharmacist:

RXPCN = PRX
BIN = 610210
GROUP = PHARMRW1
ID = 1604421

I typically buy 90 day supplies.

----------


## UK_

hows the gyno.

----------


## sanook

I was on finasteride for the most part from the age of 25 to 31, when I was only losing hair on my frontal 3rd. It certainly didn't regrow lost hair for me. My hair loss continued just at a slower rate.

Side effects I experienced:
Lowered energy levels.
Lowered sex drive.
Brain fog.
Depression, which lead to social anxiety and reclusion.
These crept up on me over the course of years of use. They most certainly didn't happen over night.

A tipping point for me was when I was 31 and got into an argument with a loved one and found myself in a state where I was trembling/shaking and struggling to spit a word out. They knew something was wrong and so did I. It was time to change something, so I decided to stop finasteride. I didn't realise how bad all these side effects were until weeks after I got off it. 

I'm now 34 and recently had a HT on my frontal 3rd. Just after the HT I decided to take finasteride again to maximise the results (Really stupid given my history with it, I know). A week into it I noticed my sex drive dipping considerably, more so than ever before. I wasn't aroused by anything - this scared the hell out of me. So I stopped immediately and it took a few weeks for it to get back to normal. 

That's absolutely finalised my experimentation with finasteride. Never again.

I've now decided I would rather minimal scarring from FUE procedures from a decent surgeon than experiencing the ongoing toxic side effects from something that offers me minimal improvement.

From reading the replies in this thread it clearly reacts differently from person to person. If you're determined to try it I would recommend you start on a small dose and monitor your progress with it. Try to keep track of any slight changes to your sexual health, personality and physicality. Let family or close friends know you're on it too. Keep it as safe as possible.

----------


## MichaelBK

> I noticed the side effects before I even read about the details.  I had heard there could be some, but did not know about lower volume, watery semen, less pleasure in climax, so the side effects are definitely real with me.  I understand that some have no side effects, but I wonder if that is with people that only have small volume of semen and lower sex drive to start with. If you have a strong sex drive and enjoy contracting 10-15 times with huge volume during ejaculation then I suspect you will experience these side effects. I hope all goes well for you.


 First of all, I find this entire thread to be quite informational and I apriciate everyone who shared their experiance.

This comment in particular resonates with me because, I too, have less volume of ejaculate, but mine is often thicker versus watery. Additionally, the distance it 'shoots' is far from impressive, but I have no plans on making porn or children, so it's fine with me.

Additionally have noticed my lobido to have dimenished some, but at 38... It was a bit above average to begin with, so yet again, I'm willing to see what happens next... I'm only at 6-weeks.

The brand I'm on is Ziering's "Z-pro/Z-Vita" combo (which is a 1 mg finasteride tablet and vitamin combo) taken daily.

Other than side effects: My shedding has slowed drastically, which is a great sign! No more hair in my hands in he shower (and I rub hard... Just to see) and very few on he pillow/bed, other than the cats.

Now we sit and wait to see if this just holds me in place (which will result in an HT), or if it will fill my crown back in, too (cuz it's currently packed with super fine/lite hairs that are trying to survive their DHT strangulation #rude)

To be continued, fella's...

----------


## Sanders

Started taking finasteride for hair-loss 4 years ago at the age of 22 when the balding became evident. My balding started in the crown area and moved it's way toward the temples, so I am/was a diffuse thinner. I was lucky enough to stop it in time and regrow virtually everything and more with this medication, along with the help of Minoxidil. There are no side effects for me to document. My sex-drive has and is still always in hyper-speed; I have suffered no brain-fog, no ill effects to speak of whatsoever.

----------


## k9gatton

Finasteride has helped me keep my hair, but not regrow it. 


Progesterone did much more in terms of regrowth, and actually less hair falling out. Although it's not
a high number of terminal hairs, I've regained between twenty and thirty terminal hairs on my temple
line.


Keep in mind I'm in my forties. So for me, that's an accomplishment.

----------


## CanadianGuy

Wow, great thread. I just joined a few days ago and here is my brief story with Fin. Will have a thorough read of the thread later on, it's a lot!

About a few months ago I went to South America for business and I brought Proscar (prescribed in Canada) with me. I cut the 5mg pill into four 1.25 pieces and took one every day for about a week and a half. Honestly, at first, maybe 3 days in, I noticed that my erections were not as hard and my sex drive was hurting. I chalked it up to my body getting used to it. But then around the 10 day mark or so I experienced serious testicular shrinkage. It was not in my head at all, it was like "wtf is happening down there?" when showering or just actually feeling them. I estimated my regular size was about halved during that. I immediately stopped for obvious reasons and within about 5-7 days my drive skyrocketed over the course of a 48-72 hour span but then went back to normal. I also noticed a lot of shedding in that week or so after.

Honestly, it scared the heck out of me and I would REALLY like to know if I made the pieces smaller and take it only 2-3's a week do you think the side effects won't occur? I have also started to lift weights and know that MPB is very susceptible to increased testosterone so would like to have a solution sooner than later.

----------


## NSix

it would be more helpful if ppl reported their male relatives hair loss patterns

for example, if most ppl in ur fam lost ther hair in their late 50s, then telling us you began fin@ age 24 and had good results until age 34, is a little suspect. whatever success you THINK youre having is obfuscated by your lack of telling us your family history 

you might just be progressing slowly due to your family history

these threads are mostly filled with new fin users too, telling us how they saw results after 3 months (bs)

ive been on fin for 15 months. my dad lost his hair slowly and is almost bald at 63. he had a full head of hair throughout his 30s, 40s, and somewhat in his 50s. it was in his 50s that it got bad fast.

hes also a doctor with a very stressful work schedule and has diabetes. 

his older brother has receding hairline but is not bald at all. 

my grandfather had a full head of hair but thinning and recession when he passed at 82.

fin is def worth a shot, but i dont think its going to work for me. i have a full head of hair at 32.5 yrs of age. but i have receding temporal points and corners like my dad did. im mostly likely going to be bald by 60+ with lots of recession slowly happening from now til then.

so any success i have with fin will only be able to be seen in the long term (i.e., i dont go bald by 60 but rather late 60s maybe).

----------


## keebler239

31 year old. Realized I was balding at age 28. Possible minor balding prior to that (at around 24), but it wasn't cosmetically significant or noticible. I would say I'm currently a Norwood 3 with some general thinning through the center of my scalp.

There is extremely aggressive hair loss in my family. Nearly every male (that I know of) on both my mother and father's side developed into a full blown cueball Norwood 7 by the time they were 21. This includes my brother, father and first cousins excluding one who seems to have a pattern similar to mine. He's in his early 40's now and around a NW5.

I began taking .5 mg of Propecia 7 months ago. I've been growing my hair out so it's difficult to see if there's a difference, but I THINK I'm seeing some regrowth. When I pull my hair back there are thick strands in the front which are about half length of the hair that's further back. This makes me think those hairs are new ones that have started to grow back. Also, in spots further along the front of the hairline where I'm "bald", I see a significant number of light vellus hairs. I do not know if those will ever develop into terminal hairs.

As for side effects, I've had some but they're not earth shattering. My libido quite a bit lower and it takes me longer to get an erection. I am able to "finish the deed", however. Another side is some discomfort in my right testicle. It feels like pressure is being put on the area. It comes up much less frequently now than it did when I first started on the medication.

Overall, I feel like things are going in a positive direction but it's still hard to tell. I am going to continue taking Propecia as long as I do not develop more significant side effects and as long as I am not losing hair while on it.

----------


## Generic Meds Worldwide

Hey all, if your looking for the cheapest generic dutasteride, finasteride or minoxidil please take a look at our site: https://genericmedsworldwide.com/pro...ory/hair-loss/

----------


## JasperT

Hi. Ive been on finasteride for 15-18 years. I lost track. Stared if after 3 HTs that I regret. (HT biggest regrets I have in my life).
Anyway back to finasteride. I think I was  denial on the side effects. I was so afraid to stop taking it, I ignored if. Now Im realizing a lot of the things Ive been living with are related. No morning wood, tinnitus, body hair diminished on arms and bottom of legs, some dizziness, just developed Peyronies, bad sleep, erecrions not as strong. 
Ive been functional and dont think its affected my sec life until the Peyronies, but its noticeable.
Staying on topic, even with side effects Im terrified to stop the stuff because of my fut scar. 
As for results, I think its worked overall for the intended purpose.
But now I want to get off the shit and wish there was a way.
Has anyone used topical finasteride with luck or has more in info on it? I heard its less side effect risk. 
Like many of you, I wish I could go back in time and prevent myself from getting an HT in the first place and just accept life as it is. Ive spent so much precious time and money trying to look cool and its cost me a lot more than i was prepared.
So bottom line to stay on topic, for me its seemed to work for hair purposes but unless you need it, Id avoid the shot. It just screws up your hormones and theres no super long studies. We are the test subjects.

----------


## Darkhorse23

My hair started to thin at 25 or 26. It was actually on my 27th birthday that my concerns were confirmed. I was getting a haircut and trying to do a certain style and my barber told me he was hesitant to do it because i was thining. Let's just say that stayed on my mind my entire birthday. At 27 is when i also got my hair checked for the first time by Dr. Bernardino Arocha in Houston who is a hair transplant specialist and he also cosigned that my hairline had receded, and then showed me where it should be and where he could restore it. He recommended me getting on the big "3" before starting treatment. I never reached out to him again. From 2016 to now i would read up on propecia and weigh the pros and cons to using the drug, contemplate life without hair, my current and future dating experiences(they've been bad even with hair) and decided last wednesday to get on propecia. The 1st six days i had side effects in the form of chest pain, or a feeling of heart burn in my sternum. After taking a ibuprofen my pain went away and i've been fine. In terms of sexual side effects, it hard to comment on that because i already have PIED(Porn induced erectile dysfunction)so any effect propecia has or will have on my libdio will be negligible at best. It's my hope that i will recover completely from my sexual dysfunctions in the future. I still get erections but they are very weak and a far cry from my early 20's.

----------


## Mks357

I m a 18 yr person,with mphl ,i started taking finasteride 1 mg,and since then it is 4 months now ,i am unable to tell whether propecia is working or not first pictures are of just starting with pill and others are in order of 4 months consecutively,please tell your opinion.the link gives my pics ,in order i have described them

https://m.imgur.com/a/evWggIQ

1. Trying to cover before

2.After taking finasteride,half a month had passed in normal daylight

3.A week before just after drying after shampooing,




4.Today after oiling my head in bright light

5.my hair when wet


Please tell me,as a teenager it is horrifying to get bald,should i wait more to see results or is it working for me?

----------


## mwolfe

JasperT: 

What makes you regret the hair transplants? Did you not get the results you were expecting or do you just not like the propecia sides?

----------


## kyle19882

How are your symptoms today, doing better?

----------


## Repunsal91

Finasteride definitely work I'm so happy this is 6 week in an so much improvement may it continue

----------


## GoingBald34

> I figured maybe it'd be a cool thing for everyone on here using Finasteride (Propecia/Proscar) to give their experiences in one thread so anyone considering doing it can check it out.
> 
> It'd be easier to write a small quick summary good or bad instead of going into depth... but it's your call if you have more time to put something more detailed in. Even if you already posted in here about it. Having all the stories based in one area for reference would be nice. Also it's a nice thing in that this forum is one of (to me, the only) real honest place when it comes to information of Hair Treatment/Balding.
> 
> I just recently started taking it and I see threads on it all over that are all mixed results. One thread will have 5 people with bad results. Another with 2 people with amazing results... it'd be nice to get it all together and sort of tally it up.
> 
>  I plan on continuing it (though like every guy I'm a little paranoid) but I intend on putting my results in here as well.
> 
> Anyhow, have at you!


 34 years old. Had great results for 9 years while taking Propecia. Kept me at a NW 1 to 1.5 before losing its effectiveness. Strange because my hair loss pattern was not that aggressive compared to some. I was a NW0 at 25 with a thick full head (thinning crown) when I started.

----------


## Njshed

Same boat.  Have you changed anything to combat the loss of propecia effectiveness?

----------


## Adam1000

Did you use progesterone topically or orally?

----------

